# change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10



## prakashkumar (Dec 29, 2008)

sir/madam,

i have install ubuntu 8.10 in my PC but i can't change my screen resolution through following steps system>>preferences>>screen resolution

plz help me.........

thanks for u r response


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You may need to use ATI's driver. Look for it in "Hardware Drivers" or "Restricted Drivers". See what is available in Synaptic.

You can change resolutions from a command line with xrandr. Type it and you will get a list of available ones. Then, choose one like this:

xrandr -s 1024x768


----------



## hersheybar11 (Dec 30, 2008)

This was the SAME problem that happened to me, no matter how much i clicked to change the resolution, nothing happened. Type "xrandr -s 1024x768" in the terminal as "top" said or restart your computer.


----------

